
Ask HN: What are other HN-like communities for solopreneurs? - NinjaX
Would love to connect and exchange notes with other solopreneurs.
======
sharemywin
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

------
sellingwebsite
[https://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](https://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

[https://indiehackers.com/](https://indiehackers.com/)

